# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Прошу помогите!

## Лена Петрова

Моя дочь сильно заболела на операцию не хватает денег её стоимость 300000 рублей. Кто может помогите.Вот данные по которым можно отправить деньги: смс LNT 31410317 на номер 2332.Прошу не будьте равнодушными.

----------

